

A tweetable Turing machine - mrrrgn
https://gist.github.com/mrrrgn/3200044be3fd31f4c3b5

======
yifanlu
While a nice novelty, simulating TM on your computer is not that interesting.
I mean you can do it with a single instruction:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_instruction_set_computer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_instruction_set_computer)
(or even zero instructions on x86).

~~~
matroosberg
These are not simulating a Turing Machine, they are computationally equivalent
to a Turing Machine (for practical purposes). I am adding the practical
purposes disclaimer because an x86 has limited memory which makes it actually
just computationally equivalent to a finite state automaton.

~~~
zinkem
In all honesty, I think it'd be more interesting to see analysis of turing
complete OISCs than repeatedly seeing these minified homework solutions posted
to HN

~~~
nilliams
In all honesty, I think it'd be more more interesting to see cat pics than
repeatedly seeing these your-work-is-less-deserving-than-the-hypothetical-
post-I-just-thought-of-yet-haven't-put-any-work-into-nor-written comments
posted to HN

~~~
zinkem
so post some cat pics then

------
noobermin
Minor thing, but you could save some characters by using for(;;) instead of
while(true)

~~~
cjhveal
As is now reflected in the comments on the gist, the tweetable version is
minified by a tool and thus uses this optimization and others like variable
name mangling.

